# I'm looking for some Ken Sugimori art.



## Yarnchu (Jan 11, 2009)

And before you link me to Pokebeach or PE2K, they only have 3rd Gen and up Sugimori art.

I'm specifically looking for Generation 1 and 2 art, but nobody has it! Do you guys know where I could find it, or am I out of luck?


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the old Red/Blue guide, which includes the Sugimori art of all of the original 151 besides Mew.

I could scan in all of the 1st-gen stuff the next time I'm able to get to my dad's house... I think I left the Crystal guide at dad's house, also, so I could probably get both 1st and 2nd-gen Sugimori art that way.

I could also take pictures of them with my digital camera, if you don't mind having slightly shaky, low-quality pictures.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I'd rather have the scans, but I mainly want it for some general reference while drawing. I kind of want to see how he drew it, because I was thinking of drawing some Sugimori-style pictures.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

This the stuff?


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll try to take some pictures of them with my camera later just to see how well those turn out; if they're clear enough to use I'll send them to you.

If the pictures don't turn out very well, I'll just wait until I have access to dad's scanner; it'll probably be a while (maybe two weeks or so), though, since I'm not sure if I'll be able to get there this weekend.


----------



## Negrek (Jan 12, 2009)

If you mean Ye Olde Sugimori art from those gens, pre-revamp, then if push comes to shove you can look at the early TCG sets or reprints with the same art.  Base Set 2 contains a lot of the older Sugimori stuff, including Mewtwo, scyther, raichu, and a few others. If you just want general Sugimori pokémon pictures, PE2K works fine, with the link Mike the Foxhog gave you.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 13, 2009)

I already said that I didn't want the general stuff. Anyways, I asked at another forum and it turns out Psypoke has them. I now have the address saved so I can look them up whenever I need to.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 13, 2009)

I think that GTSplus.net has some gen 1+2 sugimori art.


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 14, 2009)

gtsplus.net does have at the very least generation 2 old art. They use the new FR/LG art for generation 1 and not the old RBY art that might have been different or not, I don't know.


----------

